# Meet the Kardashian foster kittens!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Let me go on record and tell you that I did NOT name these guys. :cussing I was instructed to leave the names as they were. :sad

Meet the Kartrashian named foster babies. Once quarantine time is over I will have 15 scampering, playful cute as can be kittens on the floor! :cool

Meet Khloe:

View attachment 66714


Bruce

View attachment 66722


Kanye

View attachment 66730


Kendall

View attachment 66738


Kylie

View attachment 66746


Rob

View attachment 66754


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They are SOOO cute!!!

Bruce will be a DLH, then turn into a female and Rob is going to be HUGE!!!!!!!!!

Kanye will have to be placed in an "only cat" home. 

And for the love of cats, please get Kylie and Kendall fixed ASAP!!

Everyone will love Khloe, my favorite. :grin:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha, Marie! No worries about the fixing part! They'll ALL get fixed so no reproducing possible!! Kanye has crossed eyes and this perpetual angry look about him - fitting.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Kanye has crossed eyes and this perpetual angry look about him - fitting.


:lol:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm just that there's no Kris. I CANNOT stand that woman. Living her life through the lives of her daughters. She needs some serious counseling.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats on the new kitties....maybe nicknames? Poor things to be tagged like that...they might be scarred forever! 

Such cuties!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't worry, they'll all become rich and famous.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha, I think the names are cute! I really think people are just obsessed with hating them. Their show is actually somewhat entertaining and is my guilty pleasure  I agree with marie73, Khloe is my favorite!

I laughed out loud that the kitten Kanye also has a perpetual angry look about him! haha


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

marie73 said:


> They are SOOO cute!!!
> 
> Bruce will be a DLH, then turn into a female and Rob is going to be HUGE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


HAHA HA!!!! That was awesome!!!!

Marcia......soooooooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

my5kitties said:


> I'm just that there's no Kris. I CANNOT stand that woman. Living her life through the lives of her daughters. She needs some serious counseling.


ah, my5kitties, there is a Kris. nekitty It's the momma who hates me and is going back to the shelter ASAP. I decreased the # of kittens with her down to two so her milk dries up. Won't dry up fast enough for me though!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

The kittens are adorable! Too bad the momma isn't friendly, she's not likely to get a home unless she warms up to people. :sad: What does she look like Marcia?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well barring the names...
These kittens are ALL adorable, including Kanye, with his ticked off look!!
To bad about the mama cat (Kris), but she has cute kittens!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

A cat that doesn't like Marcia or her cat room? 
Serious problems then....
Guess Kris doesn't know something good when it bites her on the tail!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi my name is Johnathan and I don't have any cats. I'd like to adopt Khloe, Bruce and Kanye as emotional support cats. Have good references.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

As long as Scott doesn't want any!!!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

lol the joke's on me. I don't have a TV so I don't even know who these people are, I chose Johnathan at random. In a moment of -rare- genius I googled Scott Kardashian and everything clicked.


All of them are beautiful Marcia.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

21inCostaRica, you can! But only 2 a month from us. so narrow it down to 2 and come to the US and make it happen!! =D

Momma is black with some white on the paws and face. Dad must have been stunning for her to have such pretty kittens - especially the Siamese looking ones. She is not very large. She is just being protective of the kittens, I understand that. Momma Zoey growled at me all the time but I knew she didn't mean any harm. I don't know this cat so am leery of her. I'm sure she will be fine when I get her milk dried up and she can take her leave of motherin'. I have her with only 2 kittens in the cage since she is still nursing. I will keep her at two for a few days then just one (I will rotate kittens). This will help dry her up so she does not get sore from not nursing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When her milk dries up, she'll just get breasticals.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Somewhere there's an unfixed Siamese boy running around! They're all cute, but Kendall is my favorite. 

Happily, the only Kardashian I've even heard of is Kim (yeah, not very up on pop culture...), so I don't know what Kendall is like...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kendall and Kylie seem to be good girls. Their namesake kitties probably won't eat much, but that's okay, Rob will clean their plates.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I heard on some tabloid news snippet that Kylie (the human) has a drinking problem. Maybe that is why she does not eat much. Thankfully, the Kardashian kittens are all adorable, eat well, are well adjusted and also thankfully, will all get adopted quickly and out of the house when they are eligible (2.5 pounds for boys and 3 for girls).


----------

